# Metro-Detroit Area Help Needed!



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello all!

Recently I've made several threads discussing a fear-aggression issue in the home. In short, my roommate and partner is sometimes confronted with a barking and growling female GSD when he ventures down the hallway past my office or the spare bedroom where her crate is. My partner has a very loving relationship with our GSD and this only appears to really happen when I'm not home. 

Thanks to people who responded to the thread, we implemented a number of suggestions but have had no real success in curbing the issue. We did recently foster a Husky puppy which kept our GSD plenty occupied and had no aggression issues during the foster puppy's stay with us (which was only a couple weeks). But now that life has "returned to normal", the issue is once again coming back to life.

I am ready to turn to a qualified trainer to seek out more formal advice. I've sent one message to "Michigan Dog Training", a local company run by a former police officer who was a K9 officer during his career.

Any other tips would be great!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe another dog would be the answer if she did so well while the foster was there. I am sure she got more exercise while he was there, and I am sure her mind was on more than just your partner while the foster was there. To me it sounds like maybe she does need more mental stimulation, more play time, and another dog could help provide that. 

Susan


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

How about if your partner was the only person to prepare the dog's food? He could mix it by hand, get his scent in it... Maybe that way the dog will accept him.. Or, as Susan said 'another dog'..


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Disagree with additional dog until the issues with this dog is handled. 

For trainers, you could also locate the local club. A member may be able to refer you to an experienced trainer or may be a member there.

In your other threads, you have resisted replying to the suggestion of a nanny cam. Since this behavior continues to occur with your partner; a video of it with you present and not present will be extremely helpful to the trainer.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Well my non-response to the nanny-cam should not be taken as not wanting to do it. I am open to that idea, I just haven't purchased one. 

As far as my partner preparing Lanee's food, we serve her food equally, sometimes he does all week depending on our schedules and what's going on. 

I have gotten some good ideas from private messages too about how to go about finding a trainer. Thank you to those who have responded that way.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Common Scents Canine Center Inc Puppy Training Class Behavior Counseling

I am very familiar with the owner of this business, Steve Robinson. He knows GSD, but if he can't help he may have suggestions for who could. 

About Dogs LLC

Not as familiar with the above, but she did help a friend with a very spooky fear reactive GSD. Didn't fix the dog, but gave them tools to dealing with his fear.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

*Update!*

Wow, thanks! Common Scents Canine Center looks great. I have bookmarked that for future use.

But as an update: I reached out to Dan Morris Dog Training, which was recommended to me by a member here. I spoke with Dan Morris and have implemented some techniques to curb the aggression issue my partner has encountered in the hallway.

To sum it up: we are seeing great results! Working with Dan Morris has provided some great insight into what the problem is (Lanee not respecting my partner), and how to correct it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Good. Glad you were able to find someone to help you. I am not familiar with Dan.


----------

